#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  CMR Institute of Technology Banglore 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches

## richa_tiwari

*About :* C.M.R Institute of Technology, Bangalore is set up in order to meet the rapid growing need of IT professionals. The broad objectives of CMRIT is to impart quality education and help students to develop creative thinking, analytical ability and to acquire managerial techniques both in practical fields as well in academics. At C.M.R Institute of   Technology, they have highly qualified, experienced and dedicated faculty, state of the art infrastructure which enables students to meet the varied challenging requirements.

*Branches :*

Bachelor of Technology in Computer ScienceBachelor of Technology in Information ScienceBachelor of Technology in Electronics & CommunicationBachelor of Technology in TelecommunicationBachelor of Technology in Bio TechnologyBachelor of Technology in Electrical & ElectronicsBachelor of Technology in Mechanical EngineeringBachelor of Engineering in Civil Engineering
*Facilities :-*
    Classrooms    E-Learning    Hardware    Hostel    Library    Labs    Placement    Software    Sports    Transportation
*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: Meeut institute of engineering and technology, Meerut 2013 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities Shanti Institute of Technology 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Ideal Institute of Technology , Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements Rawal Institute of Engineering & Technology 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placement Sreenidhi Institute of Science and Technology 2012 admissions, cutoff, branches, Fee

----------

